# Gel Foam Cube question?



## Sparky_the_spook (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello everyone. So, after discovering this wonderfully awesome way to make quick prosthetics (had a deadline of making a very detailed full face prosthetic in one week from scratch to finish!) I have a question for anyone who has ever used it.

Having a finished piece, can I take the heated liquid form of it and add it to build up the sides or do I have to remelt the entire piece? Also, is there any material that works well to build up on the already made piece? Any info/ advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Could you elaborate? I make prosthetics and masks for a living and I have no idea what product your talking about. Are you referring to foamed gelatin? If so remelting and re-pouring is the way to go.


----------

